# Pictus catfish eats everyone!



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

I had new rainbows in the tank then they were all gone will they eat anything that can fit in there mouth?


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes. And sometimes if it doesn't fit completely in their mouth, they will cruise the aquarium with a tail hanging out of their mouth.

Pictus can't help it; it's just the way they are.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Also, take note of what size they come in at. They might be cute and nicely patterned as juveniles, but that's just starting out. I've seen some at the 10"+ mark.


----------



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

As a general rule, ALL fish will eat anything they can fit in their mouth.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear that.

Pictus are another one of those fish that are really cool looking, but the stores carry them way too regularly. As you found out, they aren't good for your average community tank....


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh man, I've been there. I received a 6-7" pictus catfish with an aquarium and not knowing its habits added 11 or 12 full-grown long finned danio to the tank. After a few days I had a very fat catfish and only 5 danio remaining. As that darn catfish was nocturnal I didn't realize where my danio were going until so many were already eaten. Took the darn catfish in for credit.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

I had an ornate bicher that ate a baby (size of my thumb) tiger shovelnose catfish. That meal cost $25. I thought some small Synodontis would be safer, with those hard, heavy spines they pack. The bicher thought they were delicious too, even tail-first. It was a sad sight, the poor little catfish looking out of the bicher's mouth, squeaking like it was calling for help. The odd sound was what got my attention to begin with. Unfortunately, the bicher refused to release the catfish, even though I tapped on the glass and scared it. It simply swam under a rock, and finished swallowing.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Man! Horror stories! 

But I did the same thing - I put blue long-finned danios that were only half the size of the pictus catfish, turned around to pick something up, and when I turned back to the tank, half the danios were gone, and YES, the pictus had an obvious danio-shaped gut.


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

The catfish is history needed to make sure what was going on.
I put in the first fish starting over with a planted tank got the other fish out that were plant eaters and keep the corys and the pictus.
Now you all helped me find out the pictus ate all my new rainbows.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

Generally, any catfish with long barbels (whiskers) is a predatory species, though any catfish with a big mouth, regardless of barbel length, will eat other fish as well.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

they are cool looking fish though. kept them years ago but only with oscars, pacu's and such. cute when small but man if they didnt go after the feeders i was giving to the other fish just as aggresively.


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks for your help


----------

